# would you be upset if your partner went to a strip club?



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

no


----------



## trancediva88 (Aug 11, 2008)

_I would be if he didn't take me b/c he knows I like going!_


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

yes! i feel that if a man would go to a strip club without telling his wife/girlfriend/whatever, or if she asked him not to...that he would also easily cheat on her.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

no


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

question for the guys--are you saying no that you wouldn't be upset if your woman went to a strip club with MALES stripping? or just one with females? or would you be ok with it either way?


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Wouldn't matter to me


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I think male strip clubs typically lack the seriousness of female clubs, so the majority of women who go to those places probably do so for comedic entertainment rather than having 'getting turned on' as the goal in mind. Anyway, I wouldn't care if my hypothetical partner went to a strip club. I would tell him to have fun and be sure to get a lap dance from "Juicy," my favorite stripper.


----------



## pariahgirl (Mar 26, 2008)

I remember asking my boyfriend If I could go see Thunder down Under when we were in vegas (as a joke only) and he said no so bah on him if he's stingy he can't go either. I think I'd feel self concious if I knew he went to a strip club anyway, I think I'd wonder how I compare.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

with males stripping. it would bother me if she went to one were females are stripping because the guys are going there to oogle at women and more than likely they are going to be turn on by seeing a woman in the audience


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

I wouldn't be mad. I think a lot of male strippers are gay anyways.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

This would never come up in my area :lol.
I can't answer!

Just what really goes on in Las Vegas? Um, on second thought, they did tape Taxicab Confessions there. :doh


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Issue has never come up in my life. I have no partner and I've never even been to a strip club.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

UltraShy said:


> Issue has never come up in my life. I have no partner and I've never even been to a strip club.


been to three of them. waste of money, imo


----------



## BeautifulSorta (May 2, 2008)

No, I wouldn't as long as he won't be upset and let me go aswell.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Shauna The Dead said:


> question for the guys--are you saying no that you wouldn't be upset if your woman went to a strip club with MALES stripping? or just one with females? or would you be ok with it either way?


I'd be OK with it either way.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

If it was my wife, it'd be ME doing the stripping! :lol


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

I'd be cool with it if I felt really good with him relationship-wise -that we just had a great relationship. -In fact, it could then be a great topic of conversation! ...could even, spice things up (ya never know).

The only important thing is if I felt good with them and that there is trust.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

behind my back, yes i would be a bit upset. I mean, why hide it? I'm open enough for that kind of stuff. I wouldn't go with her, though, since i don't want to see hulking sweaty guys shake their booty and balls in my face.


----------



## Cured (Sep 13, 2005)

Shauna The Dead said:


> question for the guys--are you saying no that you wouldn't be upset if your woman went to a strip club with MALES stripping? or just one with females? or would you be ok with it either way?


I wouldn't be upset if my girlfriend went to a strip club. I used to go to strip clubs and it would be hypocritical of me to judge someone else for doing the same thing. I also don't think there is anything wrong with nudity or natural sexual desires.

However, I do believe that in such a case it is important to be honest about it.


----------



## Classified (Dec 7, 2004)

millenniumman75 said:


> This would never come up in my area :lol.
> I can't answer!


Why wouldn't it come up? There are strip clubs in Ohio. Are you saying that you've never been to one and aren't interesting in going?

I wouldn't care if it was just a male show or girls dancing (whatever turns her on). Sexual contact wouldn't be ok though.


----------



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

I wouldn't like it.


----------



## Conquistador (Sep 28, 2006)

No, as long as she's the one stripping and bringing home the bacon!


----------



## d79 (Sep 15, 2008)

i agree totally with shauna. also when you have sex w/ your partner they could easilly b thinking of the stripper (s)- NOT you @ all! that bothers me. and just the same they could then be pretending you are someone else quite often!


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

millenniumman75 said:


> This would never come up in my area :lol.
> I can't answer!
> 
> Just what really goes on in Las Vegas? Um, on second thought, they did tape Taxicab Confessions there. :doh


A quick search on google revealed many strip clubs in the Dayton/Cincinati area. They are hardly confined to Vegas, although I think they are more glamourized in Vegas than in other areas.

Las Vegas is actually a real town beyond the strip, with real people living there. :sigh


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

As for the poll, I would be upset. 

I have been to a male stripping club and I found it to be somewhat ridiculous, and I agree with Drella 100% that male stripping club isnt the same as a fem stripping club.


----------



## Conquistador (Sep 28, 2006)

Actually to be honest i don't care if she goes to male strip club as long as i'm allowed to go to a female one. I don't care if they're different or not, if she can go to hers i can go to mine. She shoulda considered their differences before she even left.


----------

